# Medtronic meeting Durham



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, i went to this meeting last night, was very good with people from Bayer with lots of different test meters.  A guy from medtronic realy new his stuff about pumps & give a good talk.  Worth a trip if you get invited to 1


----------

